# Router Based Wood Milling Machine



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

This is my Router Based Milling machine I built. I spent a couple years and built 3 machines until I got to this one. I love CNC and I hope to have one someday but this was something different. It can't do the same things as a CNC but it can do other things a CNC can't. 

It has an X Y and Z axis a removable rotating table and the router arm can turn up to 90 degree's. With all this movement and some good hand eye coordination you can really carve out some cool things. It also works good for basic mortising and surface planning small objects and end grain stock.
I love making clocks with it here are a few that I carved out with it. These are all carved with one piece of wood there is nothing added or glued.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very cool ... it's great that you're now getting the results you want after all that effort


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a sweet lookin' machine!

Is the frame all wood?

Very cool clocks also! :thumbsup:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

mdntrdr,
Yes, the frame is all plywood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey NYwoodworks*

Don't be suprised if you see your idea(s) in production by Sears, or some other company. I hope you got it copywrited. At least by exposing it here you got've a history on record. Nice work out, clean and easy to make. Now maybe you'll make a set of plans, sell them online, and make a fortune! Well, enough to buy some nice exotic wood maybe? :thumbsup: bill
BTW the router table is totally awesome!


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Woodnthings,
Thank you, The plans are my ultimate goal. About a year after I built the router mill I saw Grizzly actually had something similar to it, but it is big and heavy and I believe around $3600. plus it doesn't have the same capability of the one I built. I do sell plans now for a miter saw stand I designed and I will be adding these to the my list of plans. And yes, I will be looking for exotic wood :thumbsup:


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a pretty slick table.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Its neat, but you have a CNC machine, all your missing is the motors. Have you thought about buying some steppers, drivers and a computer. For about $500 you could have your setup automated. Just a thought. 

You can get your electronics here:
http://www.kelinginc.net/CNCNEMA23Package.html

Just a thought, it does look like a well built machine, and it looks like your a stones throw from cutting things via computer.


----------



## camelotww (Feb 18, 2010)

I read your post on your horizontal/vertical router table. and just had to see your milling machine as well. Both are very creative, functional and well done. Is there any chance of getting any measurements and/or assembly hints about these tools? Your additional photos of your router table are excellent, any for your milling machine?
Again, very well done, and thank you for sharing your exceptional ideas!


----------

